# Vip-211 Early Adopter Report



## James Long

Here is my ViP-211:









Taking pictures I realized that the ones taken at CES (in the first post above) were better, so I won't spend too much space with additional photos. But I do want to show you the "smart card slot" (below) and the remote (click here) from my receiver. Note that this unit has an internal smart card and the slot is for future use, if needed.









*First Impression*
Nice. I've seen pictures but thought that the designers had done simple graphics on gray plastic. The front is actually clear plastic over gray that makes the equipment shine more with the graphics raised away from the background. It is one of the better looking pieces of equipment in my TV rack.

*Installation*
My installation went smoothly. I made space in the rack for this thin unit (the same width and height as a 301/311 receiver just a little deeper) then went around back to put all the cables in place. I did all of my wiring BEFORE connecting power to the unit, so I wouldn't miss any screen messages or errors.

Connections on the back (left to right): (Note: What you connect to may vary.)
Satellite In (from Port 1 of a DPP44 via the power inserter)
8VSB In (from my outdoor TV antenna)
TV Set Out (to my HDTV antenna in)
AV OUT [R L Vid] (to AV1 input on my HDTV)
Component Video [Pr Pb Y] (to the component inputs on my HDTV)
Digital Audio Out [Optical] (unused by me)
S-Video Out (unused by me)
HDTV Digital Output (HDMI cable on order)
Ethernet (future - did not connect)
USB (no connection)
Phone (connected - may the audit team never bother me)​E* provided the cables for all of the AV/Composite connections and a coax cable to connect to the TV. The S-Video/Digital and HDMI cables were not included. A long telephone cord was also included.

*Power On*
After making the proper connections I turned on my TV set to watch it all come together. I decided to watch the AV feed to my set during setup. I plugged in the power and the unit came to life. There is no fan, so it is a quiet life.

Within a minute of powering it up I was at the point dish screen, and the unit was "Scanning for Available Satellites". (In my Dish setup I have a DPP44 with 119 on input #1 so it shouldn't be hard to find a good satellite.) The Point Dish screen gives you the option of changing the "modulator" channel (TV3 or TV4 output - no tiny switch on the back) as well as doing a "check switch". Since the plastic the receiver was wrapped in had a BIG yellow sticker that said "do a check switch first" I followed the advice.

*Check Switch*
I ran the Check Switch and after 90 seconds it came back with my four satellites correctly recognizing my DPP44. This is the point where you know that the wiring is good. I returned to the Point Dish screen and the unit asked me an important verification:"Is the mounting and positioning of your dish complete, with a "Locked" indication in the Point Dish and Signal Strength screen?"​Since that was true I answered YES and the unit came back with the all important "Vital program information" download screen. This is an excellent time to take a break, get a beverage of choice or talk to your loved ones (or pet).

After about 60 seconds of "Acquiring Satellite" the ViP-211 started it's download. "Downloading Information" took five full minutes ... then the Do Not Disturb warning appeared. (This is a good reason not to attempt an install in bad weather. You don't want satellite outages or power outages.) About five minutes later the programming completed and the receiver rebooted itself.

*The Home Stretch*
It was about 15 minutes from the start of my odyssey (first power to receiver) when the receiver finished it's reboot and suggested I connect a phone line "for continued availability of Pay-Per-View". OK.

Next it went through an Acquiring satellite signal page that ended with an attention screen asking me to call for activation of the receiver. The phone number right there with the R and S numbers for ready reference. Time to make a phone call.

*Customer Service*
I did my install late on a Friday night ... Experiences may vary if you call in the daytime - personally, I like the people I reach at night. Finding the right thing to say to the first human being you reach on the phone is important. I believe the right phrase is "I want to activate an HD receiver". It might have saved me a few minutes of being on hold and being transferred.

I will credit the second CSR I talked to with recognizing the ViP-211. She asked what model of receiver it was, I told her and she apologized, identified it as HD, and got me to the right person. The third CSR had me press the right buttons on the remote and made sure everything was wired correctly and tested well before proceeding.

A couple minutes after reaching the HD activations tech (I'll call him that) we were at the point where he could activate my receiver. I read him the R and S numbers and he did his job. The "Your receiver has not yet been authorized" screen changed to "Your receiver is being authorized" and that is a good sign. That banner lasted about two minutes then the EPG download began (with a warning that it could take five minutes - it took less than 60 seconds). This is the "44 hour guide".

Activation was complete and the next sight on my screen was the HDTV Demo Channel (since I have a 61.5 dish I get that) and the correct time on the screen. I pulled up the program guide and all of my subscribed programming (including SkyAngel and locals) was there. (There was a comment from the tech that it could take a while for locals to appear but in his experience the ViP units didn't seem to need that disclaimer.)

At that point the receiver was functional and the tech was open to teaching me any setting I needed to know, such as how to set the HDTV outputs or scan for local channels. I decided to do the locals scan with him on the line. He seemed very interested in making sure that I was happy with this receiver and I appreciated that. (Did I say I liked the night shift?)

*Installation Summary*
Including the wait time to get to the right tech I was on the phone for about 30 minutes - so when you do your activation make sure you have the time to commit. With the unboxing and wiring in time and the 15 minutes from power up to ready to call it will take more than an hour to get an activation done. Be prepared to be patient.

_Replies welcome in this thread._


----------



## James Long

HD is cool. This is my first HD satellite receiver. My wife wonders if I got it to watch the ovenight fish tank on the HD Demo channel.  No, we got it for other programming (and partially to help answers in this forum).

*Remote*
When you first open the box the first thing that strikes me is the look of the unit and the remote. I mentioned above that I liked the look of the unit (and the CSR that activated it agreed). The remote is probably too much. I can understand wanting a standard common remote that operates DVRs and regular receivers but the first question that comes to mind is "what does this button do?" and when the answer is "nothing" it's not cool.

Then again new remotes have new codes for controlling other electronics. My platinum remote that came with the 501 can do the basic volume/power stuff on my HDTV set but it cannot do any menu options. This new remote can. So it's a trade off. I do have one of those old black remotes and it works the ViP-211 fine, so it is possible to have less buttons by using an older remote.  Overall, I'll accept the remote as provided.

One more note on the remote - the 811 was UHF only (although you could use an IR remote) this unit is IR only. The ViP-211 is intended to be in the room it serves. If you must place it elsewhere (such as in a home theatre) you will need an IR extender.

*Outputs*
The AV video output and the modulator (channel 3 or 4) output are always 4:3 signals. If the receiver is picking up a 16:9 channel (such as the demo channel) it will be letterboxed on these channels. If you want to connect the ViP-211 to a 16:9 device you must use one of the HD outputs such as component or HDMI.

Under HDTV Setup you can choose 1080i,720p,480p or 480i in 16x9 or 4:3 aspect ratios. When changing these settings you will see a "Windows" like popup that makes you confirm that you like the change. This is good, because if you pick a scheme your monitor can't handle all you have to do is wait 10 seconds and your old settings will return.

When you are in a 16:9 mode the unit places side letterbox bars to keep the 4:3 aspect ratio on 4:3 channels. Yes, you get "postage stamp" when watching a 4:3 movie channel playing something in letterbox. 

I have noticed that the "modulator" output does not shut off when I press the TV/Video button (as it does on my 501). The only way to turn of the modulator is to turn off the receiver. This would need to be done if you are using the "TV Out" as a loop through to your TV or an analog tuner. The modulator output is mono.

BTW: While the unit is "off" the other outputs remain hot showing the new dish logo as a screen saver. Pressing SELECT will turn on the receiver.

*Digital Only*
The Antenna In port on the back is aptly labeled *8VSB*. You cannot tune any analog OTA channels, only digital (ATSC 8VSB) stations can be tuned.

You can scan for locals or individually add them. The guide information is 100% from E* (no PSIP) and I was told by the CSR that a locals subscription is required to get guide information for the ViP-211. I am able to pick up one out of market OTA HD channel. The ViP-211 will allow me to add the channel and view the two subchannels. At the next EPG update it downloaded the program guide information, so I can see what is on this out of market channel.

When you change to an OTA digital channel or press the select button you can see the signal strength you are receiving. That is a good 'first place to look' if you are having trouble with blocky signals. A low signal can be hard to receive and use.

*Summary*
Overall the unit operates well. No freezes or pauses in signals while watching and no odd crashes or resets. I would like to see the option to output 16:9 without letterbox on the AV outputs (for those with a 16:9 non-HD set) and to have the modulator turn off when I press the TV/Video button.

This is a good receiver.


----------



## James Long

Update: When the next EPG download hit I got program guide information for the out of market digital channel I can receive.


----------



## AllieVi

JL,

While I don't have any plans to get the receiver, I'd like to thank you for the in-depth description. It will no doubt be a great help to those who are considering one. It's what being a member of a group like this is all about...


----------



## James Long

Update: The 811 can accept IR remote control commands. I had it as "IIRC it cannot". Correction made.



Thanks Allie. I'm going to push to get a ViP-622 as soon as they are available because it would practically be a "whole house solution" for a two person family like mine, and I'm in love with the DVR abilities.

I got the ViP-211 now partially just to have one (grown up toys), partially so I could get HD to my HD set NOW (while I wait impatiently for the ViP-622 release) and partially so (eventually) I wouldn't have to go find a 622 remote to watch HD channels on the TV in the basement. But it is nice to have so that when someone says "how do you" or "can you" here at DBSTalk I can try it out on my unit.


----------



## jscudder

James Long said:


> When you change to an OTA digital channel or press the select button you can see the signal strength you are receiving. That is a good 'first place to look' if you are having trouble with blocky signals. A low signal can be hard to receive and use.


Compared to my other HD receiver, the Samsung SIR T451, the 211/411 does a much better job locking in and holding on to the OTA channels. I am very happy with it's performance. I especially like the seamless way the local OTA channels are integrated in the guide with the satellite locals.

One thing that I thought I would have a problem with is the IR remote. This is the first receiver that I have owned that didn't have a UHF remote. But this turned out to an advantage rather than a disadvantge.....my (simpler) Sony TV remote can now operate the 211/411 receiver! This makes my wife happy, she hates having mulitple remotes lying around.

John


----------



## bavaria72

James Long said:


> HD is cool. This is my first HD satellite receiver....


Welcome James! You will never want to go back. Of course you will want the 622 next!!!!! Gotta be able to record.


----------



## cwbuckley

I would like to say that I also get the vip211 Saturday. The installer was there a little before nine and left 9 hours later. That was after he changed the lnb three times and replaced the dish's reflector. He set it up so I could get my local hd's but said that I could only get them on one tv. Last night I got to thinking about that and decided he was wrong. So I get another diaplexor{sp}and hook up the other hd tv to get locals. Had problems one one local. But after several tries it came in. I am using a 942 on the 2nd tv. I think that I will trade it in for the mpeg 4 model in April. Chuck


----------



## James Long

Good to see you get OTA locals on the second box. It is a good plan to get the ViP-622 in April.


----------



## Kricket

wow! great review!

i cant wait for the 622 to come out - im growing more and more impatient with my 811 as everytime i watch it, i have to download the guide info at least once or twice - and thats not counting when the unit resets itself...


----------



## Ron Barry

:welcome_s Kricket.. Are you keeping your 811 in standby at night? I put mine in standby and hardly ever have to have the guide update.

James... Excellent first look post. I am sure people considering the 211 will find it useful.


----------



## wcswett

Thanks for the great review!

I have a 622 on order to replace my 721, but will wait until April to turn in my 921 for a leased 622. Looks like I will need two 211's to replace my two 6000's, but I can wait until they have Atlanta locals up in HD before I do that. 

--- WCS


----------



## tomcrown1

You can order the 622 now???


----------



## James Long

Some retailers are taking pre-orders on 622s.
No telling when they will be shipped. 

Soon.


----------



## derwin0

James Long said:


> When the next EPG download hit I got program guide information for the out of market digital channel I can receive.


Do you know if the 211 needs to "see" the satellite the station is on?
For instance, I would need to put up a superdish 105 to get guide data for the neighboring Baltimore locals I can pick up over the air on my 811.
Does the 211 work the same way?


----------



## James Long

derwin0 said:


> Do you know if the 211 needs to "see" the satellite the station is on?


It does not. The out of market station I referred to is on 121° and my locals are on 105°.

JL


----------



## unr1

Nice review James.
Just to let you know, (and you probably already do know of a place), there is a nice site that sells HDMI cables for good prices and are prompt in shipment. s-video.com

I bought my dvi to hdmi for my HTPC from them and it works wonderful. A lot better than buying retail! But again, you probably knew this.


----------



## James Long

Oh yes. I actually beat that deal when I bought mine online.


----------



## mruk69

I would like to say that your installation may have gone fine however mine did not.

I hooked up my Vip 211, and turned it on the display on the screen was "Boot Recovery, Do not disturb the receiver" this is normal for a new receiver as iot is updateing the software. However, when it completes it reboots and does it over and over again. I left ot for 4 hours and it kept doing it. So i unpluged and replugged in the receiver and it still kept doing it. I finally called dish they made me repeat the process. Finally after about 20 mins he told me to unplug it and remove the OTA cable from the receiver and plug it back in. Apprx. 10mins later he had me pull the plug and plug it back in (the receiver would not turn off from the front panel) and then finally it kicked into aquiring satellite. The tech activated my receiver, then asked me to unplug the receiver, connect my OTA cable and plug it back in. He helped me scan in my locals and belive it or not I got all my local stations.  
I have never had an HDTV receiver before and did not even know what local Digital channels were available. For the past 2 weekends I have watched the football and all the CSI in HD. 
The receiver software does have some bugs though, sometimes the receiver can not lock in to the channels and freezes or you get a black screen and have to unplug and reboot the receiver, I have done this about 3 times so far.
The picture quality on Dish Hd channels sucks especially on Showtime HD it is as bad as 300 (HBO Standard).
The OTA HD channels have the best PQ in my opinion.
I have read about Dish's PQ on HD but i never thought it would be that bad.

Well thats my opinion, The receiver is not bad I use HDMI to HDMI cable and it works brilliantly.


----------



## James Long

Sorry you had initial trouble, but glad that E* was able to get it going.
I have not noticed any serious PQ problems. What kind of HD do you have? My tube set might be more forgiving.
BTW: Are you at L261 software?


----------



## kb7oeb

If you want it bad enough Showtime looks decent on the 148 bird.

Do you get PBSHD and if so do you get guide data for it?


----------



## Rick_R

Thanks for the great review. Did you notice if any of the the new channels are up yet on 61.5? That is HD locals, ESPN2, etc?

Rick R


----------



## James Long

The new channels to not yet appear in the program guide.

I do get PBSHD (national feed) OTA, but no guide data.


----------



## AcuraCL

Unfortunately, the lack of guide data in the absence of sub'bing locals makes this box a no-go for me.

Splain to me someone, what sense that makes logically. If one is using the OTA tuner, aren't they *less* likely to sub their locals? So wouldn't they, *logically*, NEED the guide data? It's not like this can't be done. I have an 811, don't sub my locals, and still get guide data for 2 cities nearby.

It's crippleware to provide an ATSC tuner and not parse the PSIP data in the signal, IMO.


----------



## mkpolley

mmm,no dvi connector?
Is the vip211 available now from dish?


----------



## James Long

It has an HDMI connector, which you can convert to DVI.
The ViP-211 is quietly available. Many who have ordered 811's since December have received a ViP-211 instead. The special deals noted for getting a ViP-211 are not effective until February 1st.


----------



## Ken Green

James,

I called Dish today, to inquire as to getting a 211. Dish told me to call back after 2/1, at which time, they'd refer me to my local retailer.
I had already called my local retailer, which is what prompted the call to Dish, as my local retailer told me they didn't expect delivery of the 211 until 2/15, or after.

If you're able to tell, how did you get yours so quickly?


----------



## citico

Installed the 211 yesterday. I had the 811 for over two years. This box appears to be solid. I am using HDMI to HDMI. Had to slightly adjust colors on TV set as the
blacks are blacker. I scanned my locals without incident. I like this box.
I am more of a watch TV guy. I have not punched every damn menu button to see what will happen.


----------



## keng52

I'm thinking of upgrading my 6000 to the VIP211. I've gotten used to the high pitched whine of my 6000 and was wondering if the 211 would include this also.


----------



## James Long

Sorry. No whining aloud.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

James Long said:


> Sorry. No whining aloud.


You know... even though I assume you meant to say "allowed"... it technically works in the way you typed it 

On a topical note... My 6000 has been making more noise of late than it used to... so I will look forward to an upgrade myself... though I'm still wrestling with whether it is perhaps time to go HD-DVR and get a 622 when I can instead of a 211.


----------



## James Long

I actually typed allowed and went back and edited it. 

Did you get the new software download for the 6000 to make it louder and slower? It's part of E*'s conspiracy to force upgrades to more profitable equipment. 

Sad thing is some people believe that.


----------



## AcuraCL

James Long said:


> ... It's part of E*'s conspiracy to force upgrades to more profitable equipment.
> 
> Sad thing is some people believe that.


Would you rather believe they are completely inept?

Hmmmm.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

James Long said:


> I actually typed allowed and went back and edited it.
> 
> Did you get the new software download for the 6000 to make it louder and slower? It's part of E*'s conspiracy to force upgrades to more profitable equipment.
> 
> Sad thing is some people believe that.


While conspiracy theories are fun sometimes... I find it hard to believe most companies, organizations, governments, or any large group of people really are competent enough to actually pull something that organized off!


----------



## Bob Saylor

How is the SD picture on the 211 as compared to the 811? I had to use a separate input with s-video to get a decent SD picture with the 811. Even then it wasn't as good as my 508's picture. (I know the HD looks fine.)

That being said, how _is_ the SD picture if you use a s-video input as compared the the 811 hooked up the same way.


----------



## Billcrates

James

Got a 211 yesterday and it's great. The installation by DISH was a bit long. This was the first activation of a 211 for the tech. He had to send several hits to the reciever to activate it. Additiolly, I had to activate it with a phone line attached. It called to DISH during the activation process. I used an HDMI cable and it supports both HD and SD. The SD picture is good and the HD picture is awesome. Your report helped during the setup process - THANK YOU. I have a dish 500 pointed at 61.5 ( Dominion stations) and a 121 SuperDish. I got both VOOM and the HD package. I even got a 1/2 off the price of HD/VOOM packages last night. Overall it was a good experience


----------



## Alan R. Pope

i wish to thank mr. james long for the in depth report on hooking up your vip211. very informative. i live in southern nevada and we get no hd signals here, only analog via translator. my question is if i hook the ota cable (RG-6) to the vip211 will it send the signal to the tv via the hdmi cable or does it need a cable(RG-6). or should i just by-pass the vip211 and hook the RG-6 directly into my tv. any help you could give me would be greatley appreciated. THANKS


----------



## langlin

JL, thanks for all the info, do you know if the 622 will also NOT tune analog OTA?


----------



## James Long

The end is here for analog OTA ... the ViP-622 also does not do analog OTA.


----------



## Ken Green

Got my 211 today. The install was very smooth. It went in where an 811 was, so it was only a matter of connect, download, check-switch and call to authorize.

I did get "lectured" by the CSR about having 6 receivers and not having them all connected to a phone line. The CSR knew nothing about "Dish Comm." I thought it was supposed to be enabled on the 211...does anyone know if it is or not?

The only glitch I had was while adding the local DT's, the receiver showed good signal strength (80-100) but would not "lock" on one of the four I was adding. If it doesn't lock, it won't add. After a soft reset, the 211 locked on the 4th channel.


----------



## James Long

DISHComm requires DISHComm on all the receivers to work properly.
It should be on the 211, but your other receivers don't have it at all.


----------



## Ken Green

James Long said:


> DISHComm requires DISHComm on all the receivers to work properly.
> It should be on the 211, but your other receivers don't have it at all.


Ah, thank you JL
so, I need to put a phone line on the 211. When I get my 622, with both the 211 and 622 being DishComm, would that mean I won't have to put a phone line on the 622? That would make it so my 301's, 811, & 211 were phone jack connected, and the 622 DishComm connected?


----------



## ogre

Any try the Ethernet port?


----------



## thecodeman

I'm trying to get my hands on a 211/622. Dish told me that I would have to call on 2/1 today (called 3x) but a coworker used to work at dish direct and knows a lot of the people there still. Going to find out in the morning what my chances are of getting one. 

I'm also curious to find out about the ethernet and what it will (or wont) let you do. I currently have a dish 811 hooked up to my HDTV and a 311 for the other two bedrooms but would like a 622 combo for HDTV in one and SD in the second.


----------



## Ken Green

thecodeman said:


> I'm trying to get my hands on a 211/622. Dish told me that I would have to call on 2/1 today (called 3x) but a coworker used to work at dish direct and knows a lot of the people there still. Going to find out in the morning what my chances are of getting one.
> 
> I'm also curious to find out about the ethernet and what it will (or wont) let you do. I currently have a dish 811 hooked up to my HDTV and a 311 for the other two bedrooms but would like a 622 combo for HDTV in one and SD in the second.


2/1 is not until Wednesday. Today is Monday. Some of the Dish Retailers have 211's. I've not heard of any having the 622 yet, most say they expect them "around" 2/15.
Dish has the ethernet port labeled as "for future use." I suppose we'll know for sure once some have tried using it. All I've read indicates it will be disabled, at least for now.


----------



## thecodeman

kdg454 said:


> 2/1 is not until Wednesday. Today is Monday. Some of the Dish Retailers have 211's. I've not heard of any having the 622 yet, most say they expect them "around" 2/15.
> Dish has the ethernet port labeled as "for future use." I suppose we'll know for sure once some have tried using it. All I've read indicates it will be disabled, at least for now.


Yeah, what I ment was that when I called yesterday they could give me some basic info about it but nothing more would be available until 2/1.


----------



## jerryez

The 211 only has 1 set of audio outputs. I split the audio out with a cable splitter, but the sound is very low. When I change outputs on my Yamaha audio video receiver, I have to turn the sound up drastically to even hear the other outputs. Anyone know how I can even out the sound.


----------



## AcuraCL

Doesn't the 211 have an optical digital audio output?

If so, you should be able to connect this to your receiver.


----------



## kb7oeb

If you have DHCP set up on your network you could at least see if it tries to grab an IP


----------



## James Long

The port is dead. It doesn't even light up when one connects a cable. (Unless my cable is bad ...)


----------



## denness544

My installation date for the 211 is next Tuesday. My question is, do I have to have the receiver connected to a phone line to have it working properly? The 211 will be in my theater room which does not have a phone jack at all.


----------



## James Long

You can use a wireless jack to extend your phone there without wires.
In the end, it is best to have a line connected - especially if you want PPVs.


----------



## audiomaster

James Long said:


> The port is dead. It doesn't even light up when one connects a cable. (Unless my cable is bad ...)


What is the holdup on activating this? Programmers never got time to write the code?

"Sir, here are the keys to your new Cadillac. Oh, by the way, the radio and the lighter don't work but will be activated next month, maybe, or if not, we will send you a portable radio for the passenger seat and a box of matches." Maybe. 

I have three home theater clients with 921s. But all three have basic local cable service AND Dish and use the 921 to receive the cable channels as well. This because there are some channels that Dish doesnt have that the local cable does. I can't switch them to a 622 without adding a separate tuner for Off air since all three are front projector systems without built in tuners. There goes the up-market crowd!:icon_lame


----------



## Stewart Vernon

audiomaster said:


> What is the holdup on activating this? Programmers never got time to write the code?


Probably haven't decided what to do with it yet... No point in activating the Ethernet port until they have something that supports it. I suspect they haven't decided on the peripherals just yet.


----------



## James Long

HDMe said:


> Probably haven't decided what to do with it yet... No point in activating the Ethernet port until they have something that supports it. I suspect they haven't decided on the peripherals just yet.


Exactly. It's there so that when they come up with something that needs Ethernet they don't have to trade out receivers for equipment with the hardware. It's easier to have it now unused than not have it when a usable idea is developed.

(Perhaps they'll have a ethernet/USB adapter for the 411's.)


----------



## jerryez

They could activate the usb or ethernet port for a wireless connection, so the unit could call in thru the wireless instead of a phone connection. My TiVo does this.


----------



## CoriBright

jerryez said:


> They could activate the usb or ethernet port for a wireless connection, so the unit could call in thru the wireless instead of a phone connection. My TiVo does this.


That's far too sensible for Dish!


----------



## thecodeman

They should just make it viewable on your network as a store.

Oh wait, then we could watch our DVR'd programs on our computer and sell them online to make a profit.

*puts on tin foil hat*


----------



## Stewart Vernon

jerryez said:


> They could activate the usb or ethernet port for a wireless connection, so the unit could call in thru the wireless instead of a phone connection. My TiVo does this.


If it had built-in wireless, it wouldn't need an ethernet port. To use the ethernet port on a wireless network, you would have to run a wire from the ethernet port to a hub/switch on your wireless network. Or perhaps there is some sort of adapter.

In any event, it would require that you have an internet connection AND some kind of ethernet or USB network... either of which might be more expensive than a landline telephone.

Contrary to popular belief, even though many of us on the forum have home networks and ethernet all over the house... most homes in the US do not have this. Still way more likely to have a landline telephone setup.


----------



## Alan R. Pope

on feb 1st i orderd a vip 211 from dish. the installer came on feb 3rd with a 411. needless to say i wasnt to happy. had it installed, and the hook-up and activation was quick and trouble free. and it was the installers first 411 install. its now feb 5th and it works great. hd channels are better than my 811. i am going to leave well enough alone.


----------



## James Long

The only difference is the Ethernet port, which has no forseen use. I hope you can enjoy your 411.


----------



## harsh

jerryez said:


> They could activate the usb or ethernet port for a wireless connection, so the unit could call in thru the wireless instead of a phone connection. My TiVo does this.


An important function of the land-line phone connection is to tell Dish that your receiver is still where it was installed. An Ethernet connection generally doesn't uniquely identify a particular postal address. Currently TiVo doesn't care where your DVR is because they don't provide content (aside from advertising that they use your bandwidth to download).


----------



## harsh

James Long said:


> The only difference is the Ethernet port, which has no forseen use.


None other than DishComm (Dish receiver local area networking) as you have previously pointed out.


----------



## James Long

DISHComm is on the 411 (and 211 and 622) and does not use the ethernet port. (It uses power wires.)


----------



## harsh

James Long said:


> DISHComm is on the 411 (and 211 and 622) and does not use the ethernet port. (It uses power wires.)


I stand corrected. I just hope they figured out that some people keep their receivers on an online UPS and other such "noise" filtering equipment.

Hopefully they will consider allowing us to program our timers via the Internet.


----------



## audiomaster

James Long said:


> DISHComm is on the 411 (and 211 and 622) and does not use the ethernet port. (It uses power wires.)


I wonder if this interferes with X10 signals on the power line or vice versa?


----------



## harsh

audiomaster said:


> I wonder if this interferes with X10 signals on the power line or vice versa?


It probably won't have problems with x10, but it may well have trouble with the latest generation of home automation equipment or house wire computer networking setups.

I don't know much about the DishComm spec, but I wonder if people who have receivers out in their shop or barn on a seperate electrical service are going to have difficulties.


----------



## Fifty Caliber

I suspect that DISHComm will also have some of the problems of X-10 and Home-Plug networking. That being the fact that there is alot of noise within the AC wiring of some houses.


----------



## Jeff43

James Long said:


> The port is dead. It doesn't even light up when one connects a cable. (Unless my cable is bad ...)


Well this is odd..............my ViP211 does light up my router/switch. And this is even more weird when I first fired up my ViP211 the unit started talking on it's ethernet port. Since I have my family room router/switch near my television I can keep a eye on the ViP211 data transmission.


----------



## James Long

I tested my cable on another device and got a link light. Odd.


----------



## CoriBright

Can you 'see' it from any of the PCs... I guess that might be difficult since you can't make it join a workgroup or domain but you may be able to see what TCP/IP address it has been assigned and search that way.


----------



## Jeff43

CoriBright said:


> Can you 'see' it from any of the PCs... I guess that might be difficult since you can't make it join a workgroup or domain but you may be able to see what TCP/IP address it has been assigned and search that way.


This is over my knowledge of computers. I already had a switch/router set up for my XBOX and XBOX 360. So when I went to setup my ViP211 I just assume the ethernet was part of the install on the ViP211. My main XP computer talks to my XBOX 360 and so far as I know the Windows Media Connect has not talked to the ViP 211.


----------



## Kendick

Thanks John for taking the time to explain so much.
I thought that when the professional installer did his thing, all the steps you mention were done by him. With your tech knowledge and skill, you make it sound easy.
Can I rely on the installer to get me installed and operating?


James Long said:


> HD is cool. This is my first HD satellite receiver. My wife wonders if I got it to watch the ovenight fish tank on the HD Demo channel.  No, we got it for other programming (and partially to help answers in this forum).
> 
> *Remote*
> When you first open the box the first thing that strikes me is the look of the unit and the remote. I mentioned above that I liked the look of the unit (and the CSR that activated it agreed). The remote is probably too much. I can understand wanting a standard common remote that operates DVRs and regular receivers but the first question that comes to mind is "what does this button do?" and when the answer is "nothing" it's not cool.
> 
> Then again new remotes have new codes for controlling other electronics. My platinum remote that came with the 501 can do the basic volume/power stuff on my HDTV set but it cannot do any menu options. This new remote can. So it's a trade off. I do have one of those old black remotes and it works the ViP-211 fine, so it is possible to have less buttons by using an older remote.  Overall, I'll accept the remote as provided.
> 
> One more note on the remote - the 811 was UHF only (although you could use an IR remote) this unit is IR only. The ViP-211 is intended to be in the room it serves. If you must place it elsewhere (such as in a home theatre) you will need an IR extender.
> 
> *Outputs*
> The AV video output and the modulator (channel 3 or 4) output are always 4:3 signals. If the receiver is picking up a 16:9 channel (such as the demo channel) it will be letterboxed on these channels. If you want to connect the ViP-211 to a 16:9 device you must use one of the HD outputs such as component or HDMI.
> 
> Under HDTV Setup you can choose 1080i,720p,480p or 480i in 16x9 or 4:3 aspect ratios. When changing these settings you will see a "Windows" like popup that makes you confirm that you like the change. This is good, because if you pick a scheme your monitor can't handle all you have to do is wait 10 seconds and your old settings will return.
> 
> When you are in a 16:9 mode the unit places side letterbox bars to keep the 4:3 aspect ratio on 4:3 channels. Yes, you get "postage stamp" when watching a 4:3 movie channel playing something in letterbox.
> 
> I have noticed that the "modulator" output does not shut off when I press the TV/Video button (as it does on my 501). The only way to turn of the modulator is to turn off the receiver. This would need to be done if you are using the "TV Out" as a loop through to your TV or an analog tuner. The modulator output is mono.
> 
> BTW: While the unit is "off" the other outputs remain hot showing the new dish logo as a screen saver. Pressing SELECT will turn on the receiver.
> 
> *Digital Only*
> The Antenna In port on the back is aptly labeled *8VSB*. You cannot tune any analog OTA channels, only digital (ATSC 8VSB) stations can be tuned.
> 
> You can scan for locals or individually add them. The guide information is 100% from E* (no PSIP) and I was told by the CSR that a locals subscription is required to get guide information for the ViP-211. I am able to pick up one out of market OTA HD channel. The ViP-211 will allow me to add the channel and view the two subchannels. At the next EPG update it downloaded the program guide information, so I can see what is on this out of market channel.
> 
> When you change to an OTA digital channel or press the select button you can see the signal strength you are receiving. That is a good 'first place to look' if you are having trouble with blocky signals. A low signal can be hard to receive and use.
> 
> *Summary*
> Overall the unit operates well. No freezes or pauses in signals while watching and no odd crashes or resets. I would like to see the option to output 16:9 without letterbox on the AV outputs (for those with a 16:9 non-HD set) and to have the modulator turn off when I press the TV/Video button.
> 
> This is a good receiver.


----------



## Kendick

Kendick said:


> Thanks John for taking the time to explain so much.
> I thought that when the professional installer did his thing, all the steps you mention were done by him. With your tech knowledge and skill, you make it sound easy.
> Can I rely on the installer to get me installed and operating?


Sorrry James for addressing you by the wrong name


----------

